# If you got a jeep, post up.



## jeepsurf

My 98 TJ -


----------



## havasu

I learned a trick from another forum jeepsurf......Tilt your camera and it makes it look like you are climbing Mt. Everest!


----------



## jeepsurf

Those pics are sex and you know it.

Now, give me my props


----------



## BRad704

I'll play along...  











Dont know why I'm including this one...


----------



## havasu

Here is my 1990 YJ, upgraded with a Hesco Fuel injection system.


----------



## rustywrangler

RIP Rusty as it went to the C4C program:


----------



## BRad704

I'm sure you sleep well at night, knowing that you finally got your chance to screw the government!  HAHAHAA


----------



## rustywrangler

BRad704 said:


> I'm sure you sleep well at night, knowing that you finally got your chance to screw the government! HAHAHAA


 

lol yea.  Car payment is half what I was paying to keep the jeep running.  It was past its prime even for a beater.   Too much rust, even after replacing alot of metal.

And then to get a 17K car for less than 8K when all said and done, that wasn't too hard to do the math on it.

I get another Jeep when I find the right one acording to the wife.  So I will have one again soon.


----------



## Jack Olsen

I haven't parked this under any cover in the 15+ years that I've owned it.  

But you just don't get much rust out here.






Mostly, it hauls parts.


----------



## thomask

I always wanted a JEEP to pull behind the RV.  

Does that count?


----------



## talentjeep

so most of the work on the Jeep isn't cosmetic. but the swap to an AX-15 should be done this weekend! yahoo.


----------



## jeepnTXJ

1st post, definitely won't be my last.














These 2 also.

The DD:





The long-term project:


----------



## GzrGlide

Wife's 98 TJ SE with 33x10.5 BFG MT KM2s, Super 35 w/Detroit Locker, 4.88s, custom tube fenders, custom rear bumper & tire carrier etc etc. 

Wife off-roads, I fix.


----------



## thomask

Jack Olsen said:


> I haven't parked this under any cover in the 15+ years that I've owned it.
> 
> But you just don't get much rust out here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly, it hauls parts.




HEY JACK,  

So that is what a Southern Cal jeep looks like, no salt on the roads out in LA area.

Looks good and how is she out on the freeway?


----------



## Jack Olsen

Most of the driving I do in that car is on the freeway.  The little old straight six isn't going to set any speed records -- but no engine work at all under my ownership (since 1994 or so).  I used to take it down to Mexico every so often, but haven't done that in a while.  

It just goes and goes.  It might be the most reliable car I've ever owned.


----------



## Waterwelldude

Here is a pic of my ole jeep.






Just had to add a pic of my mobile turff trimmer






.


----------



## vicious

First post for me too. Won't be my last either. I'm a lurker, but I had to come out of the shadows for this post!


----------



## Admin

Love them pics of Jeeps, love em.


----------



## Jack Olsen

Here's that SoCal Jeep at work -- with 20' lengths of steel on a rack I just made.


----------



## thomask

Hey Jack:

Real nice and functional rack you built there.

Be careful in that LA traffic.

BTW What are you building with that steel?


----------



## 1977Impala

Just picked this up today..well I bought it, I'll be driving it home Saturday, 89,000 miles  4 cyl 4 speed manual.



















the one I shouldn't have sold...1974 j4000 I bought out of some guys yard for 200 bucks, Had been sitting for 4 years, I put some 2 cycle gas in the carb and it fired up and ran on the old gas,,lol








after some TLC ..








Found some 15X8 jeep wheels and put em on, Really needed new tires.




Ol girl in the snow...





I wish I hadn't gotten rid of that truck.


----------



## thomask

That 74 Jeep PU was a classic. I know you miss her.

It seems you just can't keep everything. 

A man needs a private warehouse, heated/cooled to keep his toys safe and sound.


----------



## wizwoz

I had some time to go play around near the Knik Glacier and do some awesome water crossings.  The water level was not over my side skids (much), but the current is strong, so I may be getting a snorkel soon. 

View attachment 100_0193.jpg


View attachment 100_0177.jpg


View attachment 100_0180.jpg


----------



## thomask

ALASKA, 

What a great place to have a JEEP.  

Some beautiful pics, keep them coming.

Is that south of Anchorage?


----------



## wizwoz

Actually North, but whats the diff?  Here's other locations. 

View attachment PICT2416.jpg


View attachment At_Palmer_Creek.jpg


View attachment PICT2419.jpg


----------



## thomask

Wizwoz

SOME GREAT JEEP PICS

Just FYI I had been down to the Seward area and only went north to the Palmer area.  Was on a business trip but took a few personal days.

I agree with you, in Alaska everything is in the North and so many super places to go in a JEEP. 

I would think you watch your fuel usage very closely due to so much remote land.  

A warm garage is a must up there.


----------



## 1977Impala

well After PT today I was feeling pretty decent so I decided I would test out some rubbing and polishing compound out on the ol jeep...

Before












 And after...













little spot on the hood.




only did one side, refurbing paint is tough work.


----------



## wizwoz

Oh, it's so nice when you can still "buff it out".  Great job at elbow work!

My son is grinding chunks of his 89 Landcruiser off because they are flapping and getting snagged on rocks. I'll try to get some pics of that mess.


----------



## mustanggarage

that looks very nice.  it looks so much like my sons jeep.  I bought him a 93 2 years ago.  it had 192000 miles on it but I bought it for 1700.00  he has driven it to school all last year and all this summer so I think we got our money out of it and it still looks and runs great.  those old cherokees are tough:thumbsup:


----------



## 4x4Jeep

heres some of my WJ:


















and my XJ:


----------



## hmmhoyhoy

[/IMG]

Here's my Wrangler and my Grand Cherokee, the Wrangler is the one I am proud of, sitting on f-250 axles


----------



## MxTJHunter

From Monterrey N.L. Mexico.

MxTJHunter 

View attachment facebook02.jpg


View attachment IMG_1590.jpg


----------



## havasu

Since I gave my old 1990 Jeep YJ to my son, here is the replacement for it. 

View attachment jeep 2 lil.jpg


----------



## thomask

Your son should be a very happy camper. Nice present.


----------



## havasu

thomask said:


> Your son should be a very happy camper. Nice present.



That sucker! The first day I transfered ownership to him, he went 4 wheeling and  blew the head gasket. :facepalm: At least we both now know the pros and cons of head gasket installation! :thumbsup: It's actually good now because we are both learning alot more about jeeps, and he actually has his own Jeep Forum account. :rockin:


----------



## thomask

Picked up a 85 CJ7 a few months back and doing restoration work as time and funds permit.

Needed a tow vehicle for the motor home and a hook to pull the boat to ramp.:thumbsup:

Not too much rust, needs new shoes and paint would not hurt, but overall good shape for her age.

Wife said, "another toy", and I said, "yes dear."

Just a few pics, FYI...before starting work 

View attachment July 2010 004.jpg


View attachment July 2010 008.jpg


View attachment July 2010 093.jpg


----------



## havasu

I would love to have an old CJ that is in that good of condition! Keep us informed of the progress!


----------



## Jeepchuck

Nice jeeps !heres mine 95 YJ 2.5 5spd 202,000 no rust. 

View attachment 16769_1306765475594_1424273711_30887091_8081137_n.jpg


----------



## thomask

FYI

Since I last posted the Jeep has had the following work done:

Parts stripped for painting
Body work\sand and painted original Jeep silver with a clearcoat
New plugs, wires, rotor, cap etc oil, filter, lube ...
New BFGs, New JEEP logo 
Dash reworked/lights replaced
Seats removed repaired and cleaned 
Misc parts stripped/ primed/ repainted
Tow bar installed, magnetic tow lights

NEED fuel tank sending unit, carb rebuild, wheels, interior paint? 

View attachment JeepAugust 5 017.jpg


View attachment Labor Day 2010 067.jpg


----------



## ck1

wow...havent been on here in a long time and I see this jeep thread....Love the cj7's and J truck....as I posted on another thread had a few flatties in the years and never should have got rid of them...this is my present toy...some poser shots after a nice cleaning...will post some off road shots later
Cameron 

View attachment Jeepee 006.jpg


View attachment Jeepee 007.jpg


----------



## thomask

Sorry for delay friends. 

View attachment Labor Day 2010 065.jpg


View attachment Labor Day 2010 280.jpg


----------



## thomask

BinBen said:


> yes, that's cool ))



Welcome BinBen, hey jump on in here. You a JEEP fan?:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

Here is my piece. She is almost back on the road. 

View attachment Jeep Jan 2012.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris, how far away are you from making that thing ready for the trail? That is one sweet CJ Thomask posted.


----------



## Chris

Hopefully I will get three full days in this weekend and it should be driving down the road agin or close. All I have left is mounting shocks, steering and tucking in the loose wires. Just a bunch of fabbing I am not looking forward to.


----------



## havasu

A few crazy jeeps found at my cousin's place. The one jeep body was fabricated completely out of stainless steel. 

View attachment IMG_20120529_185231.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120529_185243.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120529_185304.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120529_185354.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120529_185552.jpg


----------



## havasu

Here is a Rubicon with a Vortec engine installed in it. Claims to do wheelstands. 

View attachment IMG_20120529_184429.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120529_184329.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120529_184313.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120529_184324.jpg


----------



## Chris

Why does your cousin have all these nice things and doesn't share. I like the Rubi the best.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I wanted to prove or disprove that the Rubi does wheel stands.


----------



## Chris

I bet it could break axles.


----------



## havasu

That was my first thought. I guess the D-44's are strong enough.....for now. I'm sure a D-60 is right around the corner.


----------



## Chris

The driveline is just a ticking time bomb unless he upgraded everything. I would still love to see it in action.


----------



## MarkWood

2000 TJ It aint much but its paid for and does what I need it to! 

View attachment 424250_3576877310209_802990069_n.jpg


----------



## Chris

Nice TJ, here is my mut of a YJ. 

View attachment IMG_20120903_104128.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage

a yj with a cj grill?


----------



## Chris

Yj with a TJ grill. 5.9 liter V8, 46RE Trans, Dana 60 axles. and a home made dash and several other parts.


----------



## Chris

Here are a few more pics. 

View attachment IMG_20120903_112915.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120902_144039.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120902_150845.jpg


View attachment IMG_20121102_155931.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

NIce I've got a ways to go before I catch up to your YJ. The only thing thats not stock on my TJ is the engine. It is a 4.0 I did a complete rebuild and had it bored 0.30 over. And I built a rear bumper. 

View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 016.jpg


View attachment 050.JPG


View attachment 055.JPG


View attachment 127.JPG


----------



## Chris

Nice, I did that to my old YJ.


----------



## MarkWood

Heres a little of my rear bumper build. 

View attachment 058.jpg


View attachment 060.jpg


View attachment 068.jpg


View attachment 074.jpg


View attachment 041.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Heres a few more. 

View attachment 041 (2).jpg


View attachment 037 (2).jpg


View attachment 034.jpg


View attachment 033 (2).jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Like I said it aint much but its a start I have owned it since new in 1999 and just started doin any mods. I have kinda stalled on it for the moment since my transmission in my F-250 decided to quit pullin the jeep Is my temporary work truck I hope I dont burn the tranny up in it pullin my mobil shop but I got no choice till I get the truck fixed. 

View attachment 626.jpg


View attachment 159.jpg


----------



## Chris

I have towed my 21' boat to the lake a few times with my jeep but not on any big highways. How does yours do towing the trailer?


----------



## oldognewtrick

I towed my I/O with an old Cherokee I use to have, wet roads were a hand full with no trailer breaks.


----------



## thomask

I pull our 17 Whaler with my 85, just don't plan any Fast Stops!

Picture first day I got her home and before new paint. 

View attachment July 2010 004.jpg


----------



## Chris

My boat has trailer brakes so that helps. I haven't towed it since the motor and axle swap, my problem before was the jeep didn't weigh enough and got pushed around by the boat.


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> I have towed my 21' boat to the lake a few times with my jeep but not on any big highways. How does yours do towing the trailer?



It does ok like you said no highway drivein the power/torque is not an issue the straight 6 has plenty but the short wheel base and the coil springs dont handle much weight. I am having to use it to pull for now because my trans went ou in my F-250 but I'm rebuilding it.


----------



## Chris

I just had to do a trans in my F250 last year. That put a dent in the wallet.


----------



## MarkWood

Yeah I hate automatic trannys! They dont hold up to daily towing. my last two chevy 2500 work trucks were both manuals and never had an issue. Every Work truck I have ever owned that had an automatic I had to replace the transmission!


----------



## Chris

I wish my V10 was a manual, that is what I tow my 5th wheel with.


----------



## nicholsmf

2010 JK







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## havasu

I'll be honest with you. That is about the best looking JK I have ever seen! Maybe it is that black/white color scheme, kinda like the cars I drove for 25 years!


----------



## MarkWood

I like it!!


----------



## Chris

How is your jeep holding WR with towing your mobile shop around?


----------



## MarkWood

Its OK as long as I keep the rear tires @ 50 PSI and dont get on the interstate. 65 MPH is about its max speed with the trailer behind it. I really need to get my tranny rebuilt for my F250 but I cant seem to find the time! 

View attachment 008 (3).jpg


----------



## nicholsmf

havasu said:


> I'll be honest with you. That is about the best looking JK I have ever seen! Maybe it is that black/white color scheme, kinda like the cars I drove for 25 years!



Thank you

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarkWood

Me and the boy playin in the dark he loves to "get on that rock with the Jeep" 

View attachment 008 (7).jpg


View attachment 007 (5).jpg


----------



## marty_p

A few pics of my '08 JK Sahara...

Jeep Wranglers:  build 'em, run 'em, break 'em, fix 'em, repeat...

OIIIIIIIO  :rockin: 

View attachment FetchImage1.jpg


View attachment FetchImage2.jpg


View attachment FetchImage3.jpg


----------



## 1977Impala

Just picked this up. One owner, had all the paperwork from when they bought it, window sticker. for the miles its pretty clean, but they parked it in 2009 and let it sit after installing a brand new set of tires and battery, needless to say they where both shot.



































tires are flat spotted so bad you almost can't stand to drive it.it runs good though, had to replace the water pump and the valve cover gasket. oil filter adapter gasket is next after a set of tires.


----------



## havasu

Nice find!


----------



## MarkWood

Nice! Any plans for it!?!


----------



## MarkWood

I am seriously needing a new top for the TJ and was holding out for the $ for a hard top but......I really like the looks of the frameless tops does anyone have anything good or bad to say about them???? 

View attachment rampage framless jeep top.jpg


----------



## Chris

I have only heard good about them. I have a couple buddies that have them and love them. I like how the windows store in the top so you always have them with. I have thought about getting one myself.


----------



## havasu

I also wish I would have purchased one of those before buying my Bestop replacement top.


----------



## MarkWood

i may go ahead and get one my best top has holes in it the rear window zipper is broken and there is a big hole in my driver door window with gorrlia tape on it i think its time!


----------



## MarkWood

thats gorilla tape!


----------



## 4x4Jeep

posted in here before, but i just got a new lift and tires


----------



## Chris

Thats a nice looking Grand Cherokee.


----------



## thomask

Did some spring cleaning on interior and rear "glass" on softop the other day.

Seats were really mildewed due to wet weather here and lots of pollen too.

Used vinyl window cleaner and what a big difference.  Better than I ever saw them since I bought her.

Picture of window before and seat before and after cleaning.

I used a combo of bleach and water on vinyl. Wiped with fresh water, what a change!

Had a real time getting rear window out of Jeep.  The besttop zipper was stuck shut. 

View attachment CCVETTS MACON MRCH 2013 169.jpg


View attachment CCVETTS MACON MRCH 2013 229.jpg


View attachment CCVETTS MACON MRCH 2013 230.jpg


----------



## Chris

Nice! what product did you use on the windows?


----------



## MarkWood

Good cleanin job there Thomask!


----------



## thomask

Chris said:


> Nice! what product did you use on the windows?



Thanks guys!

I used Meguiar's Plastx,  goes on like a paste wax. Also used for lens oxidation and haze.

Just wash windows first and dry, then apply and wait to dry.  Use a little elbow grease on bad spots. Wipe clean with a clean cotton rag.


Picture below is after cleaning.  You can see the difference!  Before this I could hardly see out or in. Made me want to clean up those seat backs that had mildew from so much rain. 

View attachment CCVETTS MACON MRCH 2013 170.jpg


----------



## MSjeeps911

New here. I built a ZJ. Hp30/ ford 8.8 7.5" claytons with IRO long arms





The truss is artec ind. 
The 8.8 I built with my gf. Needs paint. I installed 4.88s.


----------



## ME87

Just got back from 4 days in Moab for Easter Jeep Safari. If you guys haven't been I highly recommend it. More Jeeps than you can count and definitely some awesome wheeling.


----------



## havasu

Good for you Allen. I hope you have lots of pictures you will add here?


----------



## ME87

Unfortunately as with most of these trips, they're mostly business during the day so we do all of our playing at night when it's harder to take pictures. We did "Hell's Revenge" Friday night in the RZR's and Thursday we checked out "Area BFE". I think we're going to another event in June and I'm taking the Tacoma next time as it's going to be hoooot out on the slick rock then.


----------



## havasu

How about taking some pictures of that impressive semi? Damn, that thing is beautiful!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Heck, that sleepers bigger than my house...


----------



## 4x4Jeep

Chris said:


> Thats a nice looking Grand Cherokee.



thanks man


----------



## ME87

Yeah that was a 2 year project that is still ongoing. Added 13 feet to the frame and that sleeper. Works out well for shows and what not like this. 200 Gallons of water, Full shower and bathroom, 480V 25kVa generator so we can power up whatever we feel like, full air ride, full A/C and heat, inverter, sleeps 4 comfortably, plus the cab on the truck plus the trailer, and it's still a work in progress.


----------



## Ecam

Finally found some thing I could post.  Last week's visit to Moab. 

View attachment DSC_0080.jpg


----------



## Chris

Here is mine from a couple weeks ago at TDS. 

View attachment jeep on ramp.jpg


----------



## Ecam

Now that's some flex!


----------



## mustanggarage

Ecam said:


> Finally found some thing I could post.  Last week's visit to Moab.



man I miss living in Utah.  I lived in price which is about an hour and a half north of Moab.  we used to go a couple times a year.  they have a real nice car show a couple weeks before the easter jeep safari.  I picked up a smoking deal on a rubicon express lift at the EJS they offer some real nice discounts.  I wish I could get back this year I really want to get another lift like that for my yj.


----------



## Chris

Ecam said:


> Now that's some flex!



Not bad for a YJ on leaf springs.



mustanggarage said:


> man I miss living in Utah.  I lived in price which is about an hour and a half north of Moab.  we used to go a couple times a year.  they have a real nice car show a couple weeks before the easter jeep safari.  I picked up a smoking deal on a rubicon express lift at the EJS they offer some real nice discounts.  I wish I could get back this year I really want to get another lift like that for my yj.



I'd like to visit there some day.



Here are a couple pics from this last weekend going out. 

View attachment jeep big bear 4-14.jpg


View attachment jeep big bear 4-14-1.jpg


View attachment jeep big bear 4-14-2.jpg


----------



## Chris

A little video of me tired of going slow over the rocks.


----------



## Chris

More jeep pics 

View attachment jeep big bear 4-14-4.jpg


View attachment jeep big bear 4-14-5.jpg


View attachment jeep big bear 4-14-6.jpg


View attachment jeep big bear 4-14-7.jpg


View attachment jeep big bear 4-14-8.jpg


----------



## Chris

A few more. 

View attachment jeep big bear 4-14-9.jpg


View attachment jeep big bear 4-14-10.jpg


View attachment jeep big bear 4-14-11.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage

that looks like a lot of fun.  maybe someday I can get back and do some trail rides.  Iowa is notably lacking in 4wd trails, mud yeah we've got mud but no nice trails like that.


----------



## Riff_Raff

vicious said:


> First post for me too. Won't be my last either.



Liar!!


----------

